
“The Man Who Solved the Market”: and the Solution Was HMMs and Regression - Bostonian
https://medium.com/@ilyakavalerov/the-man-who-solved-the-market-and-the-solution-was-hmms-and-regression-dd60cea5a6d7
======
haecceity
Whatever the solution is it's probably not in that book.

